# 45 ACP belted magnums?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Not really, but after some of the cases come out of the sizing die they look like they're working on a belt around the bottom! Should I assume they are too long and getting compressed? Or something else? Definately getting tossed.

I've been having a few problems with my loads not chambering correctly so I started checking each case after it came out of the re-sizer. Once they're loaded I'll check them all again and see if I'm introducing a problem somewhere in my process.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you might be loading a little to warm and it's causing a buldge at the base. Are they budged before you run them through the die? I would not use them as that is sign of over preasure and getting ready to rupture. What's your load Leam?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You do have a micrometer right? Check that maximum case length and OAL. It sounds like you might just be overzealous with the resizing die and need to back it off quite a bit.

Automatics are more finicky about their preferred OAL. You should always check your rounds for magazine clearance and test the feeding to see which length it likes.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sounds like you might be loading a little to warm and it's causing a buldge at the base. Are they budged before you run them through the die? I would not use them as that is sign of over preasure and getting ready to rupture. What's your load Leam?


My guess is that these are part of the mix of brass from the Monday night league. Most of us shoot 45 so we just pick up the number of cases, not just ours. Lots of different case manufacturers, too. One case was cracked, also.

My load is 4.0 of Bullseye under a 165gr SWC at the moment. Shouldn't be overly hot. I'll check the next container of cases before I re-sized them to see of any are "belted". Will probably also share the note with the shooting group so whomever is loading heavy knows.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Linear Thinker (Jun 20, 2007)

Leam,
A couple of options for you:

1. Get a profile sizing machine, I use a Case-master. Not worth it for just a few cases, put if you shoot IPSC or plates, got to have it.

2. Get a Lee Factory Crimp die - it will size the loaded round almost all the way to the extractor groove, while putting a nice taper crimp on the mouth. Best thing since sliced Camembert.

A trick I learned while running a commercial Camdex reloading machine a long time ago:

3. Get a spare carbide sizing die, take it to a machine shop that has a diamond tool grinder, and grind off the bottom of the die where the belled opening is. You cannot use this as a 1st sizing die, must use it as the 2nd. This will size your straight-wall cases all the way down. Use it carefully, the carbide sizing ring is hard, but fragile.

Good luck,
LT


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Leam here's a little tool that I use on all my new cartridges. It's a gauge. I perfer this over using my barrel as I don't have to tear my pistol apart. It cost about $11.00. If they fall in free and don't stick out the other end they are shooters. I don't shoot any reloads for a .45acp unless they have pasted through the gauge. Good luck.


----------

